# Question about Tourist Visa



## bigcrackrod (Sep 26, 2011)

I have heard that you are only allowed so many tourist visas in one year. I think it was 3 I am not sure. I need to find out. I went to an Immigration office and was given the run around. Also I heard that they are cracking down on paperwork, such as requiring an exit reciept from an airline for example of when you will exit the country. I have to go to Laos for my double entry visa next month and want to have the correct paperwork. Also, I hear that even if you have a double entry visa and try to make a border run in Mae Sai they will only stamp you back in for 15 days. 
This is really getting too much. I love Thailand but all this is creating a problem with my finances and makes it difficult to live here. I do not have enough income nor money in the bank for a retirement visa. I do not have enough to pay a company for a retirement visa 900 dollars a year. That is rediculous. Anyway, can these questions be answered so that i may prepare? Thank you


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Note: also refer to post 2 of Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas

*****

There was once a limit on how many days in one year a person on a Tourist Visa could be in the country but that restriction no longer applies.

My understanding is that there has been no change in requirements for a Tourist Visa, just that the requirements that have always been there are now more likely to be enforced.

I encountered this in Singapore February 2010 - I'd been told they were being strict at that time, and took along a copy of my air ticket out of Thailand, bank book I'd had updated a couple of days before, and a rental receipt with a signed copy of the owner's Thai ID card (I didn't have a tenancy agreement).

This from the Thai Min Foreign Affairs site 


> *DOCUMENTS REQUIRED*
> 
> 
> Passport or travel document with validity not less than 6 months
> ...


I looked at the KL Consulate site it adds:


Original and copy of accommodation reservation in Thailand.

For the accommodation requirement I have used a copy of the property owner's _Tabien Baan_ house book and Thai ID card, plus their telephone number, both copies signed by the owner with a few words to say I am staying there. This has also been adequate for me to have a _Letter of Residence_ from Thai Immigration for eg drivers licence, vehicle purchase.

___

I don't know about Mae Sai and them not issuing the second portion of a Double Entry Tourist Visa; I used Ban Laem (Chanthaburi) in August and no problem. 

Hope this is of some help - it is a changing environment in terms of Tourist Visas and as always, there are variances between countries/consulates, and they may change week-to-week. Double Entry Tourist Visas are not available/issued in many places.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

an option for confirmed air ticket out - *if* (and that is the question!) you are sure you can get a Double Entry Tourist Visa in Laos, have a look at the Air Asia site, I just looked for eg 9 May 2012 they have flight Bangkok-Phnom Penh @ 190 baht plus taxes, maybe 1500b all up. Whether you actually use it or not is up to you, but would solve the confirmed air ticket question.


----------



## bigcrackrod (Sep 26, 2011)

*Visa*

I have been to Singapore, Malaysia, Cambodia and Laos. Each one is different. The easiest one I have found is Laos. All that was needed was the application, photos and copies of passport. Now I am sure that has changed. As much as I hate the Philippines, I am seriously considering moving back there, only because of the less hassle of the visa. But where? Luzon is pounded year after year with typhoons, floods and earthquakes. The visayas is filled with muslum rebels. Everywhere I went was very noisy all night long. I encountered many thefts of my property and to be honest, I am sick of hearing " hey joe! " Every part of the Philippines I lived I encountered problems. I try my best to mind my own business. They intentionally try to hit you on the road so you have to pay, and the police NEVER are on your side. So, if you have any suggestions, I am all ears!
















Song_Si said:


> Note: also refer to post 2 of Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas
> 
> *****
> 
> ...


----------



## surreal (Oct 9, 2011)

*The solution*



bigcrackrod said:


> I have heard that you are only allowed so many tourist visas in one year. I think it was 3 I am not sure. I need to find out. I went to an Immigration office and was given the run around. Also I heard that they are cracking down on paperwork, such as requiring an exit reciept from an airline for example of when you will exit the country. I have to go to Laos for my double entry visa next month and want to have the correct paperwork. Also, I hear that even if you have a double entry visa and try to make a border run in Mae Sai they will only stamp you back in for 15 days.
> This is really getting too much. I love Thailand but all this is creating a problem with my finances and makes it difficult to live here. I do not have enough income nor money in the bank for a retirement visa. I do not have enough to pay a company for a retirement visa 900 dollars a year. That is rediculous. Anyway, can these questions be answered so that i may prepare? Thank you


I understand your feelings. These regulation changes can get a little frustrating and definitely hard to keep track of. I tried to put up with it as long as I could and play their games until I was finally presented with options that would be hassle free and not include long ass dangerous trips in and out of the country. I would be more than happy to share this information with you. Is there any way to contact you privately?


----------



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

We have a triple entry visa into Thailand which lasts till March 212, we only have a one way flights as not to sure were we will be travelling on to, is this ok or should we have a forwarding flight for us to enter Thailand, 

Any help appreciated

Many thanks Veronica


----------

